# Starting my treatments...



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I'm finally getting around to some acoustic treatments..I will be going with the 1x3 frames and filling them myself..I have a couple questions..#1. Can I use cotton bed sheets as the fabric covers?...#2. How high should I hang them (24x36 size)?

Here is a video I made for a friend, that lives out of state..The bass makes it sound a little muddy on camera, but I think you will get the idea of the sound I'm currently working with...Music actually sounds really good in person, but movies cast a slight echo..


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Horrorfan33 said:


> .I have a couple questions..#1. Can I use cotton bed sheets as the fabric covers?...#2. How high should I hang them (24x36 size)?


#1, If you like the color and look of the bed sheets you can use them as covering for the wrapped panel.

#2, For me I would hang the panels in the first reflection points so the middle of the panel is at the same height as your speakers. 

Send us some pics of the project!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info!!
Will take some pictures for sure (you guys can tell me if I'm doing it right )
Bed sheets offer great non reflective blacks and they are cheap


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Bed sheets are fine, but I can't imagine them being cheaper that a fabric shop like Joanns or the like. Whenever I have gone in there, it seems they always have several rolls on closeout, i.e. really cheap. Sometimes you can get great deals on expensive printed material. Could help you match the room cosmetically (carpet to paint to chairs to lighting...it all needs to tie together). Be a great way to get the wife involved also (and I am not suggesting to let her do all the work :whistling.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha!..Very true!!


----------

